# any good installers in northern VA?



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to be getting rid of the crappy Bose audio system in my 08 C6 Corvette as soon as I get my other car sold....anyone know of a good installer in the northern VA area? I have heard good things about Safe and Sound in Manassas, but would like to have more than one option.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

safe and sound would be where I'd take my car if I needed an installer.


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

kwhitelaw said:


> safe and sound would be where I'd take my car if I needed an installer.


Did you used to work at Tweeter in Manassas? Your name looks familiar...


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

yessir. from day1 to d-day, dec 2nd.


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

I think you installed a RE XXX and some sound deadening in my Mustang a few years ago. Do you still do install work?


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

occasionally.. not alot of free time nowadays.

pm with what you are looking to get done, maybe we can work it out..
thanks

kevin


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

Sent you a PM, thanks.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

dgoldenz said:


> Sent you a PM, thanks.


weird, not seeing it. my account here acts up sometimes.

email me at [email protected].

thanks


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

kwhitelaw said:


> weird, not seeing it. my account here acts up sometimes.
> 
> email me at [email protected].
> 
> thanks


I'm not seeing it either, it's not in my outbox, strange....I sent you an e-mail instead.


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

I do only high end cars in sterling. Designo Motoring is the name of my place 240 419 7589 call me for an appointment to stop by, I have a few cars you can listen to.


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

chris9167 said:


> I do only high end cars in sterling. Designo Motoring is the name of my place 240 419 7589 call me for an appointment to stop by, I have a few cars you can listen to.


What would you charge to install Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT w/ ipod cord, one 4-channel amp, one stealthbox w/ sub, one set of component speakers in stock locations, sound deadening doors and rear cargo area, and all wiring?


----------



## chris9167 (Feb 1, 2010)

Give me your year make model car and a email address and I will give you a quote for install


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

chris9167 said:


> Give me your year make model car and a email address and I will give you a quote for install


2008 Chevy Corvette with factory Navigation/Bose/Onstar, all to be replaced, not keeping the Onstar. [email protected]


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Safe and Sound has a clean shop. I have purchased from there, but never had anything installed.

... Keep me posted on how the Bose extraction goes. I would like to do the same with the wifes Escalade, but it would have to be totally hidden.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DIY mobileaudio


----------



## cannan (Jan 19, 2010)

It's been a few years for me, but I've always used Safe and Sound as well. I was always treated great there and the installs were high quality as well.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

so this thread has been dead for a while, but I'm on the hunt for some to make me some custom a-pillars in my 04 Ram....maybe I'll find something here.


btw Safe and Sound does good work, I've had subs installed in two cars there. Pricing is a little high but hey it's good work and pretty nice guys


----------



## dgoldenz (Dec 22, 2009)

Bump, decided to get started on this again. Sold off all the stuff I bought last year but just bought a whole bunch of new equipment....


----------

